
Let’s Build a Web Server, Part 1 (2015) - rspivak
https://ruslanspivak.com/lsbaws-part1/
======
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9318977](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9318977).
Also related:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9360421](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9360421)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9994044](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9994044)

------
rspivak
Code for the article has been updated to run under Python3.7+

~~~
brighter2morrow
Love your articles, this and Let's build a simple interpreter have really
advanced my understanding

~~~
rspivak
That's great. Thanks for reading.

------
jypepin
This reminds me of the Web Framework From Scratch [0] series from Destroy All
Software. A great series of videos worth the subscription!

[0]
[https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/screencasts/catalog/routi...](https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/screencasts/catalog/routing-
simple-requests)

------
sireat
Nice code.

I wonder how easy it would be to roll your own web server that uses HTTPS?

The real challenge would be to do it without any extra libraries(just
sockets).

Maybe some cryptographic library would have to be allowed.

